# D9300



## nda (Apr 4, 2014)

Here we go, Nikon to announce a high end crop "D9300"camera soon, Canon must announce a 7D replacement.

Nikonrumors.com

:-X


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 4, 2014)

If it's true that the 7D II will be announced in May, this Nikon D9300 rumor would have a quite exceptional timing for a mere coincidence.


----------

